
Digital Ocean Load Balancers – Simplifying High Availability - ariestiyansyah
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/load-balancers-simplifying-high-availability/
======
scrollaway
Dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13644484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13644484)

------
ariestiyansyah
There is also overview on Digital Ocean community site if you want to get more
details about this features
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/an-
introduc...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/an-introduction-
to-digitalocean-load-balancers)

~~~
OJFord
This (established company's blog post) isn't really a 'Show HN' post in the
usual sense, you might consider taking that out.

Edit: In fact, cf.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13644484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13644484)
which already has a more suitable title.

~~~
ariestiyansyah
Oops, it's duplicate, I didn't see that post before, Thanks for info

